# GeekGhost.net announces new VPS plans added to their portfolio of current offerings.



## GeekGhost (Mar 11, 2014)

GeekGhost.net, a Saint Petersburg, Florida based Web hosting provider, announced that it has added VPS plans to it’s current line of Web hosting services.

GeekGhost.net prides itself on being “the last host you’ll ever need.” While GeekGhost has provided many different solutions since its inception in 2011, the availability of Virtual Servers and Virtualization technology in general was not available to GeekGhost clients. GeekGhost’s new line of VPS plans helps bridge this gap and increase their market share across different types of Web hosting consumers.

GeekGhost VPS Plans use KVM technology which assures that the resources allocated to a Virtual Server are guaranteed and not shared by other clients. This choice of technology provides a secure, safe and stable environment to GeekGhost.net VPS clients. GeekGhost VPS clients can start, stop, reboot and re-install their virtual server right from their control panel.

Customers of GeekGhost’s VPS plans will still enjoy GeekGhost’s 30 minute support response SLA and special brand of customer service and stability. The VPS Control Panel is incredibly intuitive and user friendly. The plans are designed so that even new VPS owners will have a stress free and easy experience. GeekGhost’s dedication to cPanel managed clients is not overlooked here either. A separate tier of plans include fully managed cPanel virtual servers complete with CloudLinux, CageFS, PHPSelector and proactive monitoring.

“We’ve always wanted to be the final hosting decision someone had to make,” said Manuel Couto, Operations Manager for GeekGhost LLC. “We understand the trouble it takes to research, plan for and study a Web hosting provider. Our goal was always that once you choose us, there’s never a need to go through that process again. Our new VPS plans help us get closer to that goal.”

GeekGhost LLC launched in 2011 as GeekGhost.net and formed GeekGhost LLC in the state of Florida in 2012. Since it’s inception, GeekGhost’s goal was to provide quality Web hosting at fair prices while providing nothing short of exceptional customer service and tech support.

GeekGhost’s decision to launch their new VPS plans is a testament to their commitment to being the last host you’ll ever need.

“We’re excited about the new offering. We have new techs on staff to help with the new product line and we continue to strive for excellence while we change the face of Web hosting,” affirms Manuel Couto.

About GeekGhost LLC: http://GeekGhost.net is a full service Web hosting provider located in Saint Petersburg, FL focusing on server stability, excellent customer service and ease in Web hosting. They continue to impress current and potential clients with speedy replies and exceptional support.


----------

